# Bone Collector 1400 Series - Sad Sad Sad!!!!



## smsconrad (Dec 8, 2008)

Extreme Archery??? Are they kidding me??? With something in such high demand as this sight, can a company like Extreme who is supported by Michael Waddell's signature, really not come up with enough parts to fill orders on this sight??? I mean do they really not understand how many other sights have been purchased from other companies because they will not make the Bone Collector 1400 readily available. I for one am tired of the empty promises on this sight. I've been told since the Gainesville ASA back in January of this year (2009) that they would be available at all the ASA Tournaments starting with Hattiesburg, MS in February.....But of course that was all empty promises.......Sad sad sad!!! I tell ya....


----------



## TX_Kevin (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree. I was going to put one on my new XLR8, but since it never showed I went with another brand. And, because of this I will probably shy away from other Extreme products in the future. I am kinda funny that way.:thumbs_do


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Placed an order with them 2 weeks ago for the shop...still no product. I try to go direct to fill the shelfs and then use distributors to fill in when needed. I finally had to go with a distributor to get them in. These aren't even 1400s just 1100s and 1200s.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Have had one on order since March. From March until the 1st of July whenever you contacted them about thier progress it was always "two weeks" since then its been "shipping this week"

Extreme is gonna be another one of the short lived industry names. There is no reason for this.......except waiting for them to get here from China, I can understand a back order, but there are none of these out yet.


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

WOULD ya pay more for the sight if it was made in north america ?
BECAUSE china is a big problem at the cost of our countrys


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

that's the problem with signature editions on anything...they raise the prices just because somebody's name is on it and it is junk compared to the regular lines in the brand. I mean come on just because it has a cool logo is it any better? Just buy Viper they are the same sight anyway (relatively speaking) just without Waddell's mug on the package


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

there at my shop. there nice to


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Guys Extreme sights are made in Ashland Kentucky not China, I just thought I would clear that up


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

baz77 said:


> Guys Extreme sights are made in Ashland Kentucky not China, I just thought I would clear that up


Perfect !!! there i go jumpin outa da plane without that stupid bag
on my back


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on this subject. Me and T-bone are very close to this site as we both gave a lot of input as what we wanted in a great hunting site as well as one that would work well on the range.
I have always believed in Extremes product and always loved the fact that they are just good ol boys making quality stuff here in the US.
Im sure its just growing pains. Hopefully things will improve soon.. I can tell you they are all great guys at Team Extreme, maybe they just need to ad a new machine to make more sites.lol
All my best,
Michael Waddell


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Thanks for the feedback on this subject. Me and T-bone are very close to this site as we both gave a lot of input as what we wanted in a great hunting site as well as one that would work well on the range.
> I have always believed in Extremes product and always loved the fact that they are just good ol boys making quality stuff here in the US.
> Im sure its just growing pains. Hopefully things will improve soon.. I can tell you they are all great guys at Team Extreme, maybe they just need to ad a new machine to make more sites.lol
> All my best,
> Michael Waddell


Just goes to show you gang, the pros that endorse these products DO read and chime in on occasion! Thanks for adding input Michael and I beleive you are right about the growing pains.

Tough times in the US right now and we just need to support those that build archery components and I am sure they will try to satisfy you and fix your issue.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Extreme has great customer service! They have helped me before, no questions asked! Their warehouse is only about 20 minutes from my house, and yes it is in Ashland, Kentucky. I have been over there a few times. They may not be a gaint sight distributor like others, but they make good products, and like it has been said, the people that do work for extreme, " they are all good ol boys making quality products here in the US."


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Its just suspicious. I work in a cnc shop, and I think alot of material or components are foreign, it seems like a few sights would've been showing up for the last couple months, seems odd to stock pile then release all at once.


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

SORRY GUYs again i herd the C word and lost my mind 

have watched sadly as my friends and some family as many others im shur
have watched there jobs move off shore :thumbs_do


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Extreme*

I'm not one of those guys that can afford to buy new sights every year, but I've been shooting my Realtree Extreme RT1000 sights for a couple of years now and I really like them. Just wish I had gotten .19 pins instead of .10.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have talked to the guys at Black Gold and this is one of the reasons that there sales are doing so well. They have product on the shelf ready to ship. They have hired i think 3 people this past year in production just to keep up with demand. They have been around for a while and realized last year that if they want to keep going in this economy it is time to get dealers what they need the day before they need it. I expect to see a few companies going under in the archery industry in the next few years and those who do not have product readily available, those with bad customer sevice that will not stand behind their product, and those with sub par products will not make it through the next few years whether they have the name, advertising, and following or not. Just my .02 take it for what its worth.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought that I heard something on here about Extreme Archery's warehouse being flooded with high waters. Maybe that is why it is taking so long to get the sights. They are very well built and simple to set up and I would have to say that they are worth the wait.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Made it through turkey season, thought the sight would for sure be here in June. Well like march went to April, May, June and I can't believe July, I think I'm going to have to look at another sight,season is almost 2 months away . I am checking out the Vipor Microtune, pretty similar I just wish it had more than 4 pins.

I can't buy new stuff every year, but I really liked the looks of the BC 1400. Maybe in 2 or 3 years when they are finally out I'll get one :darkbeer:


----------



## J diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

Harpoon Brother said:


> Made it through turkey season, thought the sight would for sure be here in June. Well like march went to April, May, June and I can't believe July, I think I'm going to have to look at another sight,season is almost 2 months away . I am checking out the Vipor Microtune, pretty similar I just wish it had more than 4 pins.
> 
> I can't buy new stuff every year, but I really liked the looks of the BC 1400. Maybe in 2 or 3 years when they are finally out I'll get one :darkbeer:


I think that for 2009 the vipers are coming with 5 pins at least mine did but its only a preditor pro 2000 not the microtune but you cant go wrong it is an awsome sight


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a good sight for sure.


----------



## shootemstr8 (Aug 27, 2005)

I just ordered a 1200 from Bass Pro a week ago and got it the other day. It is an incredible sight. I had one on my last bow, although it was the rt1000. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

I put an RT 900 on my new AlphaMax and could not be happier with this site. Tack driver supreme. Michael and T-Bone and Nick ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Bowtaritst said:


> Thanks for the feedback on this subject. Me and T-bone are very close to this site as we both gave a lot of input as what we wanted in a great hunting site as well as one that would work well on the range.
> I have always believed in Extremes product and always loved the fact that they are just good ol boys making quality stuff here in the US.
> Im sure its just growing pains. Hopefully things will improve soon.. I can tell you they are all great guys at Team Extreme, maybe they just need to ad a new machine to make more sites.lol
> All my best,
> Michael Waddell


----------

